# Verifier?



## ttop (Aug 4, 2007)

I have similar problems with my eyes. I have found a verifier that improves the problem for me. The thing is that there are several different lenses avaliable (8 I believe). You really need to find a dealer that has them in stock so you can try each of them. The dealer I worked with had a test setup with all the different lenses to try. Also you need to check them at the same distance from your eye that your peep is
I found that some of them made the picture better and some made it worse. You need to find the one that works best for you

:teeth: hope this helps Tom


----------

